# Can LED's keep a Dwarf Grass and Java moss alive?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband has taken an interest in getting LED lights for new aquarium set up. Quite honestly I don't care for them from what I've seen so far. The ones I do have typical make my fish colors look "off'. He really seems determined to make this contribution. So far I have java moss and I plan to grow Dwarf Grass. I am also looking for some bulb plants to grow. Will the led's keep them going? He won't tell me any specifics about them just that they are very bright. That brightness will be no problem.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

There is a link in my signature about my experience with LED's in a 4 gallon tank. A few other members have joined on and share their information as well. Take a look and let us know if we can help.


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> My husband has taken an interest in getting LED lights for new aquarium set up. Quite honestly I don't care for them from what I've seen so far. The ones I do have typical make my fish colors look "off'. He really seems determined to make this contribution. So far I have java moss and I plan to grow Dwarf Grass. I am also looking for some bulb plants to grow. Will the led's keep them going? He won't tell me any specifics about them just that they are very bright. That brightness will be no problem.


Get yourself a Finnex Fugeray-R. Or even just a Finnex Fugeray.

But be warned, you will start to creep into the realm of Medium PAR Lighting, and at that point it becomes a delicate balance to keep proper water conditions and ferts or algae will take over.

DHG can be grown in a low PAR environment, as long as it is not too low. Just will grow/spread slowly.


----------

